# Sunscreen



## Kain (Apr 21, 2013)

What is the best sunscreen for an all white 4-5 month old puppy? He's starting to want to stay outside more so I thought it was time to buy some sunscreen, but I'm not sure which kind?

Also I appreciate if any of you have any tips (when to apply it/how long he can stay outside without getting a sunburn if he doesn't have any on/so on so forth). Now I try and make sure he is in the shade as much as possible when he goes outside, but he sees the other dogs sunbathing so he always wants to be with them. 

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I use baby sunscreen. Is a kid can accidentally eat if I figure my dog can accidentally lick it and be ok. I use neutrogena baby and its fine and no skin reactions by for my boy.

If I walk I don't use it. If I'm outside or my dog is I put it in his nose, belly and scars. Everyday morning and afternoon depending on when he is outside. At the beach I put it on after he swims. Would vary depend on what your doing. They can burn in shade too.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

I agree, Baby Sunscreen is what I use.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

agree.
most baby sunscreens should be perfect. just make sure it is PABA free and does not contain zinc oxide (toxic if swallowed).


----------



## Kain (Apr 21, 2013)

thanks guys.
I ended up getting coppertone baby sunscreen but the roll on stick version...less messier.


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

You can always get pet sunscreen - GNC PETS® Dog Essentials Sunscreen Lotion for Dogs - Sale - Dog - PetSmart


----------

